# Any South Carolina DIYers



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I was just wondering if we have any other DIYers in SC. I know there has to be some. I just want to listen to some people's systems and learn some pointers for tuning. There aren't many good shops around to hear speakers. If you can get the speakers there they don't have it where you can audition them. So looking to hear some local systems. Anyone interested let me know.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> I was just wondering if we have any other DIYers in SC. I know there has to be some. I just want to listen to some people's systems and learn some pointers for tuning. There aren't many good shops around to hear speakers. If you can get the speakers there they don't have it where you can audition them. So looking to hear some local systems. Anyone interested let me know.


IMO...u have one of the best sounding cars in the world in Greenville ... look up MattR


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Yeah I talked to and I am planning going to a show we will have in SC soon just wondering if anyone else has a system that I can hear in a more focused listening session instead of at a noisy car show


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd be willing to bet that you won't even know that anyone else is around once you shut the door on Matt's car. Noisy car show or empty field, it will sound the same inside that car.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I will be judging for IASCA at ESN next month.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Are you judging at the one in Spartanburg?


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

I was thinking about going to this show. One of my detailing clients is showing and has been trying to get me to show up to one of his shows. Good promotion opportunity for the business and if I get to meet some of you guys and listen to some SQ setups, it would definitely be worth the tankful of gas to get there and back.

Who all is going?

Here is the event website, by the way.
http://www.elitesummernationals.com/


----------



## Selkies (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm in Greenville. I wouldn't say my setup is DIY, but I'm working on that. I need to attend some shows.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Selkies said:


> I'm in Greenville. I wouldn't say my setup is DIY, but I'm working on that. I need to attend some shows.


Yeah, I haven't been to a show in 15 years. I really need to go listen to some tuned systems. We all need to meet in the parking lot, maybe go get some lunch and do some listening!


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

saMxp said:


> We all need to meet in the parking lot, maybe go get some lunch and do some listening!


Sounds good to me


----------



## Selkies (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm down for that! I just need a little notice. My gf is a planner and I tend to have spare time a little spoken for


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

You've got two weeks notice right now!


----------



## BCF150 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Guys, I'm in South Carolina also. I would love to be able to make it to the show in Greenville, but I'll be gone on vacation. I definately could use seat time listening to some great setups as I currently have my first one in the works.

Nice to know that there are some members near me though.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

BCF150 what type of setup are you installing? Are you gonna make an install thread for it?


----------



## shawnsr21 (Oct 7, 2006)

hey guys im in Lyman and ill be at the show. been out of the audio scene for awile so ineed to hear some good sq cars befor i start my install in a couple of weeks


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Sounds like we'll have a good number of DIYMAers at the show! 
Lexington style Marv BBQ! haha


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

saMxp said:


> Lexington style Marv BBQ! haha


Lets hope so


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

There will be a couple of really nice cars there, and would really be worth the trip to the show.


----------



## Selkies (Mar 13, 2008)

Indeed. I was thinking about goin' home to see Coheed on the 9th, but this may just trump it


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I think that this show is a must. What time do you all reccomend getting to this show this will be the first car show that I have ever been to. I am looking forward to meeting some of you.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

http://www.elitesummernationals.com/

Doors open at 10.

I've heard rumors of cars with equipment in them that you've only read about on the internet...I can't wait to get to judge them!

Really, for the east coast guys, this will be THE event to make it out to (until we know where Finals will be located...might be better than IASCA Finals since MECA will be there too, and there are some damned nice sounding MECA cars).


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Will there be drifting too ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QcZBcSNVqA&NR=1


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, Joe is having a drifting show too. I haven't got a chance to watch it in the past, so I can't comment on how good it is.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Man, I'm pumped for this show! Hey Jason, are most of the competitors open to giving a demo to show attendants? I'm a pretty decent photographer so maybe we can promise them some exposure on DIYMA?

Someone that is local needs to recommend a good place for us to all meet in the AM for breakfast. I want people to listen to my setup and critique it (taking into consideration that the "man pedal" is going to prevent me from ever doing kick panels!)


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, the last couple of years that I have been to the show everyone has had their doors wide open for demos.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I live near Columbia (mid of the state) and I'm 2 hours away  I have never been to one of these shows when is the award ceremony near 9PM?


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

so does anyone live close to spartanburg that knows where we can meet


----------



## Selkies (Mar 13, 2008)

Turns out the parents are helping my brother move back up here for school that weekend. I'll have to see if I weasel out of helping on Saturday haha.


----------



## Selkies (Mar 13, 2008)

Coheednme13 said:


> so does anyone live close to spartanburg that knows where we can meet


I live semi-close, but I don't know Spartanburg at all


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey guys i stumbled across this wanted to say hi and all that makes it to this show i would love to meet. I have planed to go maybe even compete since it has been a good year or two since the last time i have. I have not yet done my SQ setup so i will be doing what i have always done best and thats SPL. I have Hybrid L6, L3, Pro L1's to go in my car one day when i ever have the time to start building my A pillars. 
Im in Simpsonville area which is in Greenville. Noticed there was someone else from here also. 
Come hola at me at the show i will be in a Red Cobalt SS/SC with carbon fiber hood and trunk. Most likely not entering the car show and will be parked on the out side.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Tim do you know the Spartanburg area at all? Maybe you can give us DIYer's somewhere to meet.


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

Not much I stay in the Greenville area mostly i only go up that way for show or friends house. Dont know if anyone knows Josh Tech hes a friend of mind that dont live to far from me maybe he will know somewhere.
Are you wanting to meet before the show our just a meet sometime everyone can get together. What are you looking for in a place to meet?


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

somebody earlier said we should meet for breakfast in the area and then go to the show but meeting there would be fine with me


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> somebody earlier said we should meet for breakfast in the area and then go to the show but meeting there would be fine with me


I was hoping we could all park in the same area to make it easier to listen to each other's systems. Figured it might be easier to meet elsewhere and caravan to the show, but we can always try to meet up at the show. I've never been, so I really don't know how the parking is laid out, or anything.


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

Well for the show its mostly SPL outside and SQ inside the building. So for most of yall you will be inside unlike me i will be on the outside. I think parking together will not be a problem for the inside they normally have all the SQ cars in one area. Im sure i would like to be inside were its cool so i deff. will be finding some of you lol. 
I think organizing something before will be difficult and would be easier for everyone to meet at the show. If you want to meet at the show early and get together for some breakfast im all for that. Looks like i will not have my amp for this show but i still can use the one i have now. My Stetsom 7kd amp go messed up in shipping noticed when i was about to install it last night :-(

So what are yalls name and type of car you will have there? So we all know what were looking for. 
Im bad on names so if i forget it forgive me lol. 
I will start first. 

Tim Shelnut <-- i know hahaha

06 Cobalt SS/SC Red

& 06 Trailblazer SS Black <-- not in show, just in case i cant live and my daughter and wife needs too go.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

I wasn't planning on entering the show, but it would be kinda fun to have the judges critically listen to my system. The install just isn't up to par, though. Maybe next year.

Anyway, my name is Sam Ponjican and I'll be in a red BMW M3 Convertible...
http://images23.fotki.com/v857/photos/7/730934/4705568/M3Detail20070610001-vi.jpg


----------



## Selkies (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'll be showing up or not. That will be decided later next week, but I do want to attend - even if it's just for a little while.

My name is Bryan Huber. I've got a pewter GMC Sonoma stepside. I'll post a picture later when I get home. It's quittin' time!


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Yeah my system is not gonna be installed. I just got a new car in January and I am waiting on Mr. Marv to finish my custom box and baffles. So I won't have anything to listen to. I would still like to meet up with some people who are into car audio. 

My name is Matt Wright and I drive a Toyota Tacome reg cab.


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

Matt, Byran, Nice to meet yall maybe i will see you there. But not to be able to compete would suck to drive that far except for Byran your close by. Understood if you can not make it. Just let me know or send me a txt if your there at 864-634-4008


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I will deffinitley be at the show tomorrow so is anyone else going? Just want to know who knows they are going. I'll try to meet up with tim tomorrow since I have his number. See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Man, I can't make it. But I'll tellin you one thing - next year, not only will I be there. I'm entering my car!


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

Give me a hola, im getting my amp today and will have to install at the show so dont think im being stuck up. I will get with yall for sure later in the day. Hola at me matt. when you get up there
Everyone have fun


----------



## Selkies (Mar 13, 2008)

I couldn't make it as I suspected. I helped my younger brother move into his new apartment Saturday instead. Hopefully I'll be able to make it to the next show 

How was the show?


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

It was pretty good. Think the turn out was better than last year. 
Hated that you could make it but helping your bro get moved was most important lol. I didnt leave from the show till like 10:15pm got there at 9:30 ish but was at work that morn. at 4am. I was tired when i made it home.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

It was a lot of fun for me. It was my first show. The drifting was awesome. There were some sweet cars out there too. There was a classic cobra, a lambo, some giant trucks that had other trucks parked under them. One guy with a spinning sub box with like 5 12w7's. Then I got to hear 2 hybrid audio cars one of them was DAVE BROOKS'S truck. They both sounded awesome. But I had to leave early because my woman made plans for us so i had to leave at 2 some I was only there for like 3 hours but it was good and next year I'll stay longer and talk more. BTW Dave brooks and a lot of the guys out there were really cool. Ohh yeah and I got to meet Tim and his lovely wife and daughter. Tim had some difficulties with this amp but he kept working and got everything ironed out and he took first in spl . So all in all if you didn't come YOU MISSED OUT!!!


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

does anyone think that we should try to organize a sc and NC area meet? Anyone can come that is interested in audio. I think it could be fun. What do you guys think?


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Definitely! Charlotte area, maybe? Depends on where we can find a location to just kick back and listen to music! Maybe in another month or so when it cools down? I hate that I missed this one, but I couldn't justify driving nearly 6 hours round trip.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

It was my first show and I had a good time. I would love to meet some local people and get some local meets going like people from other areas of the country have set up. They meet up regularly. I think we could and should do it. I will update this thread if I hear of any meets in the area.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I did hear from Matt Roberts that there should be some small shows/meets coming up. So when I learn more about them then I will update everyone


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

My GF lives in columbia at the moment but is moving back to RockHill in a week. I'll be over there Labor Day Weekend if anyone wants to play in the Charlotte/Colombia area....


----------



## Selkies (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd be up for a later meet  ...of course my weekends hinge on Clemson's football schedule haha


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

ok I heard from Matt Roberts(team Zapco) that there will be an spl and sq meet in SC on September 13 and October 4 at Elite Audio in Spartanburg. I will get the address for anyone who needs it. I hope that some of you guys can make it so I can meet some more DIY'ers. Let me know. 

Matt also said that on the Mecca site that there is the address listed and both events should be listed.


----------



## tim0shel (Feb 2, 2008)

Keep us informed on this SPL meet. I may try to make it


----------



## trainman0978 (Apr 2, 2008)

there is gonna be a sow in columbia on the 28th of september . 

http://www.clashoftitans.net/index.html


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll be in Rockhill/charlotte area this weekend...gonne get in late tomorrow night.
Anyone interested in listening to my car and giving some constructive criticism. granted construction is not done on the passenger door but drivers are in place etc to hear it...And I'd love someone besides my pro audio concert engineer buddies to listen..I can mix a band and all...and I think the car sounds great..but I haven't really heard other comp cars...so if anyone is interested... going to see the girlfriend so she'll get dragged along..but its ok...she'll get over it...common help a DIYer out!


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm just an hour north in Winston-Salem, but I don't exactly have an ear for tuning (see my thread on flipping phase and not being able to hear the difference). I do have a PC RTA setup, though!


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

I appreciate the offer saMxp!


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Turns out I will be in Columbia today (Friday Afternoon until Saturday sometime) For sure in the Vista downtown if anyone wants to meet up. Girlfriend will be with me but I think I can get her to relax the reigns for a little bit. Would love to have someone other than my buddies listen and give some good criticism! Let me know!!
Jared


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Event Details 
ID 745 
Flyer Event Flyer 
Start Date 9/13/2008 
End Date 9/13/2008 
City Spartanburg 
State SC 
SPL 
SQL 
Drive-by 
Neon 
Boom & Zoom 
Host Elite Audio 
Location 1504 Asheville Hwy., 29303 
Contact 864-583-0604 
Comments Registration & Cliniques @ 10 AM, Judging @ 11 AM 
Event Director Joe Zelano 
Email [email protected] 


I copied and pasted this from meca's website about the event on september 13 in Spartanburg


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

anyone close to wilmington, nc?


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

So . . . . . . . . . . . . 

Is anyone planning on coming on September 13th?


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm gonna be in Concord for the opening of ZMax dragway on the 13th. If anyone wanted to meet around there, that'd be cool!


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone planning on attending this meet? I'd love to listen to some other installs!

Cars and Coffee&#153; Charlotte


----------



## Selkies (Mar 13, 2008)

What's up in the Carolinas?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Show next weekend http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/4-18-09SCv6.jpg 

SQL and SPL tripple point show. Jason Winslow (the hated guy), Myself and one other judge (undecided) will be doing the SQ judging.

Come on out and have some fun.

Matt


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You probably shouldn't have told them I was judging...lol. You want people to come to the show.


----------



## Selkies (Mar 13, 2008)

How was the show?

Wish I could get a weekend off


----------



## Selkies (Mar 13, 2008)

double post...


----------



## darren555 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am looking for a good installer in South Carolina but need someone good and not someone who just knows how to put in a head unit. 
Please give some good suggestions. I have some great equipment and nobody I trust to put it in. 
Thanks


----------



## DougJones (May 30, 2008)

darren555 said:


> I am looking for a good installer in South Carolina but need someone good and not someone who just knows how to put in a head unit.
> Please give some good suggestions. I have some great equipment and nobody I trust to put it in.
> Thanks


Where in SC are you?


----------



## darren555 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am in Columbia. But willing to bring the vehicle to someone if I think it is worth it.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

So darren what kind of equipment are you putting in if you don't mind me asking? What vehicle?


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

if you are willing to drive to charleston there is a good shop...spl or sq they will do it all...and yeah what are you getting put in and in what kind of car?


----------



## Selkies (Mar 13, 2008)

kota_sounds said:


> if you are willing to drive to charleston there is a good shop...spl or sq they will do it all...and yeah what are you getting put in and in what kind of car?


What shop in Charleston?

Anyone heard of a good place in the Greenville area? Roger's is up here, but I'm kinda meh on them.


----------



## comforta (Sep 7, 2009)

Here, from Columbia, SC


----------



## comforta (Sep 7, 2009)

Selkies said:


> What shop in Charleston?
> 
> Anyone heard of a good place in the Greenville area? Roger's is up here, but I'm kinda meh on them.


They performed an install for me many moons ago and I was supposed to be getting the 'brother in law' discount. I unfortunately got the drunk uncle treatment. I will never return to that shop based on my personal experience.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

FWIW...dunno exactly what kind of drive it would be, but I'm having a BBQ next weekend. I'm located in Decatur, Al (35603).
Check the signature.





Edit: Didn't realize this thread was started over a year ago.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

darren555 said:


> I am looking for a good installer in South Carolina but need someone good and not someone who just knows how to put in a head unit.
> Please give some good suggestions. I have some great equipment and nobody I trust to put it in.
> Thanks


Either Joe Zelano/Eric Parker from Elite Audio in Spartanburg or Myself. 
The problem is, Elite doesnt do too much custom work with equipment they don't sell. You may talk Joe into it if they need the work. The thing with me is, I.m backed up until Dec or Jan.

Between Joe, Eric and Myself we're usually all up for Best Of Show Install. It's not cheap though. :^)

Matt


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone around the Clemson, SC area? I go to school at clemson university, but am from goose creek, sc.


----------

